# Recommended Tank mates Please Help



## Dglosser (Sep 12, 2011)

*For my Parrot Tank should I use a small school (6 fish) of...*​
Psuedo Acei116.67%German Blue Rams00.00%Other583.33%


----------



## Dglosser (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon tank with 4 Red Parrot Cichlids and an Albino Bush Nose Pleco and I need some suggestions on tank mate for them that won't hurt either them or the tank mates. I was thinking about Psuedo Acei for their blue and yellow colors but I have heard mixed things about their aggression. Blue and yellow is the desired color scheme but I really just want a slightly gentle colorful schooling fish to help my Parrots be a little more active. I was also considering the German Blue Ram but I have heard they maybe to docile?


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

Not sure how agressive parrots are never kept them. Assuming there would be no compatability issues you could try bosemani rainbowfish, the males are half blue half yellow. Just make sure they are compatible first.
Regards
Ollie


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Just to clairify, you have red parrot "fish". They are not cichlids.


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (Sep 20, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> They are not cichlids.


What are they then?


----------



## Dglosser (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah then what are they "fish guy" because if im not mistaken they are a man made hybrid of a convict and red devil cichlid and are labeled and sold as red parrot/blood red parrot cichlids? I asked for advice on what to put with them not for you to practically tell me I can't read a tag or have researched them online. If you don't have helpful knowledge of the topic I am asking or talking about don't waste my time on something I didn't ask for, thank you.


----------



## ivanmike (Jun 15, 2003)

I can't think of a single suitable tankmate for blood parrot hybrid "cichlids". They are so hideously deformed and crippled that they've even had to make special food for them. Good chance they aren't more active because they cannot be.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

This thread is really bumming me out. Perhaps Dglosser didn't know any better when he bought these fish; perhaps with the experience many of you have he wouldn't make the same choice again. I would hope not, as these fish do not lead a normal, healthy life and by buying them, we, as consumers, are ensuring that greedy people keep making them.

But can't we put that aside and help the OP give his 4 fish a good life? They exist now, in his tank, and putting him and his fish down in a derogatory fashion isn't going to help him make more informed choices in the future.

Dglosser, I've never kept these fellows so don't know what ideal tankmates would be for them. Do regular water changes, feed them high quality food, and show them attention. That's good advice for ANY fish we've obligated ourselves to care for. Good luck.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Ollie said:


> Assuming there would be no compatability issues you could try bosemani rainbowfish, the males are half blue half yellow.
> Ollie


I'd go with this, but 4 blood parrots in a 55 gallon is a bit of a stretch to begin with.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

My apologies. I get a little touchy when "parrot cichlid" is thrown around simply because I keep the true parrot cichlid. To me a hybrid of cichlids does not make it a cichlid, it makes a man made fish. I am a purist and the subject does tend to urk me. Catfish Dan is correct.

Again, I am sorry for going off.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 22, 2009)

After a quick google on blood parrots the bosemanis are likely to be quite suitable as they are quick and quite robust. Final decider would be the temperment of your parrots.
If you do use Bosemanis and only want 6 fish go with an all male group because the need to be kept 1m-3f and its the males that are the colourful ones. Also they take quite a while to colour up so if you can find them, nearly matue fish 3"+ would be a better buy and arent usually much more expensive.

Regards

Ollie


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

TheFishGuy said:


> My apologies. I get a little touchy when "parrot cichlid" is thrown around simply because I keep the true parrot cichlid. To me a hybrid of cichlids does not make it a cichlid, it makes a man made fish. I am a purist and the subject does tend to urk me. Catfish Dan is correct.
> 
> Again, I am sorry for going off.


While they might not be pure cichlids, they are still cichlids, man made... yes.


----------

